# 2007 maxima trasmission cvt



## chriscindy63 (Nov 29, 2008)

While giving it gas should it feel as if i were driving a standard with a bad clutch feeling sometimes?


----------



## johnnys07max (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, You will feel this more under hard accelleration. It feels almost like a slipping clutch. It is normal with the CVT, just takes some getting used too.


----------



## chriscindy63 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply, do these tranny's stand up to power,, if i were to add a power adder, such as a turbo?


----------



## johnnys07max (Mar 6, 2007)

I would say that they should hold up pretty well but it's kind of early to tell for sure. I believe that they just started using them on the Max for '07. I've got about 35 K on mine and so far so good. As far as adding power, they put it behind the new model with 290 horse. Not sure if they beefed it up though. Personally, I am not one for mods and this car really doesn't need any. It's pretty darn quick and powerful as it is. Honestly, I think the 255 horse rating they give it is underrated. Any time you add more power you take a risk in things not holding up as intended.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Definitely a fast Maxima, especially with that CVT in it!


----------

